# Callers/Shooters needed



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Sounds like we may need to get to callin around Zanesville Ohio. Last count was one mountain lion, one tiger, and one grizzly still unaccounted for. Hmmm. Fawn Bleat sounds like something I'd try!

http://www.cnn.com/2...oose/?hpt=us_c1

Better bring out the big guns! Predator Talk to the rescue.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

In the woods looking for something that could hunt you, would make me grab the scattergun with #1 buck--plug removed, and a sidearm. Thats a bad situation to say the least!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Oh crap I just posted this!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

So Matt were you going to comment ?

I went to college in that town and know of the zoo. It is a bit hilly in that area and there are some places to hide. I just hope no one gets hurt.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

No Brian. If I'd seen Jim's post first I wouldn't of put my link up.

Any news on what's happened!?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

They're all dead. The monkey that was missing had been eaten.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

bones44 said:


> They're all dead. The monkey that was missing had been eaten.


By?


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Local law enforcement did the job Matt. The guy who turned them loose also killed himself. I read that he owed a bunch of back taxes.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

He must have really cared for those animals.....Moron.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> By?


 A lion as far as I know Matt.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

hassell said:


> A lion as far as I know Matt.


Thank you Rick.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

It is just beyond me why anyone would want to own these types of animals, Sooner or later unless you got a billion or so dollars they will eat you out of house and home, and 99% of people will grow tired of them and want to get rid of them. Noone else wants them! I think it should be against the Law to have dangerous animals in Private pens like this. If for no other reason to avoid these kinds of situations.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

ReidRH said:


> It is just beyond me why anyone would want to own these types of animals, Sooner or later unless you got a billion or so dollars they will eat you out of house and home, and 99% of people will grow tired of them and want to get rid of them. Noone else wants them! I think it should be against the Law to have dangerous animals in Private pens like this. If for no other reason to avoid these kinds of situations.


 Totally agree with you on that.


----------

